# flower mantids



## hortus (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone got any flower mantid pics

ive been looking at getting some . ill prolly order from ian when i get paid reguardless of the insain shipping prices (i wont say his shipping cause its the only shippig hes got access to till fedex answers him

i really really like spiney flower mantids and how they look


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## hortus (Nov 5, 2005)

those are awsome

i know ian has medica

but does anyone have spiney flower mantid nymphs


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 5, 2005)

Only got one left now, seeing as he/she was a loner I decided just to keep  It's the one starring in the top pic


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2005)

Devils Flower Mantis (Blepharopsis Mendica)





















Indian Flower Mantis (Creobroter Pictipennis/elongata)





















Spiny Flower Mantis (Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii)





















Giant Devils Flower Mantis (Idolomantis Diabolica)
















Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Nov 5, 2005)

Awful quality i know


----------



## Samzo (Nov 5, 2005)

Actuly i'm hopefully getting a good camera so maybe i'll get picks like Ians lol


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 5, 2005)

nice...


----------



## KennethJ78 (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't take this the wrong way ( don't want to be rude or anything ) but wouldn't it have been a lot easier to just search for flower mantis pics on gooogle the to ask people here to post their pics ?

for flower mantids just let gooogle search for images of:

Creobroter sp. ( Asian flower mantis species )

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii / P. ocellata ( African flower mantids )

Blepharopsis mendica ( Devils' flower mantis )

Idolomantis diabolica ( True Devils' Mantis )

Harpagomantis sp. ( South African flower mantis )

Theopropus elegans ( South American flower mantis )

Hymenopus coronatus ( Orchid flower mantis )

Parhymenopus davidsoni ( Yellow orchid mantis )

Good luck


----------



## Ian (Nov 5, 2005)

I had heard that the name for the Blepharopsis Mendica is infact the "thistle mantis". However, the name has been changed through mistake, and been carried on. The Idolomantios Diabolica is the devils flower mantis. I dont know if anybody else has heard this..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## hortus (Nov 5, 2005)

> Don't take this the wrong way ( don't want to be rude or anything ) but wouldn't it have been a lot easier to just search for flower mantis pics on gooogle the to ask people here to post their pics ?for flower mantids just let gooogle search for images of:
> 
> Creobroter sp. ( Asian flower mantis species )
> 
> ...


lol i did

i just wanted to see pictures from the community , stagnant old pictures from people you never even talk to just dont seem as fun


----------



## hortus (Nov 5, 2005)

> I had heard that the name for the Blepharopsis Mendica is infact the "thistle mantis". However, the name has been changed through mistake, and been carried on. The Idolomantios Diabolica is the devils flower mantis. I dont know if anybody else has heard this..Cheers,
> 
> Ian


''ian i seen that i just ddint know the other was wrong


----------

